# Thèmes pour Mac



## Nex (25 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous ,  

je suis nouveau mais j'ai déjà été aidé quelques fois par MacGeneration 
J'ai donc un petit problème : 
J'ai téléchargé des thèmes pour mon Mac ( PowerBook G4 si ça peut aider  Mac OS X 10.3 si ça peut encore plus aider  ) mais je n'arrive pas à les installer... Je recherche un programme gratuit permettant de pouvoir utiliser ces thèmes .

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2007)

Gratuit non mais ShapeShifter pour 20 $.
Tu as une période d'essai.


----------



## Toumak (27 Février 2007)

YAH ! vive shapeshifter


----------



## spleen (1 Mars 2007)

Ca utilise beaucoup de ressources système ce genre de soft ?
Je sais que sous Windows c'est un gouffre à mémoire...


----------



## Toumak (1 Mars 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Ca utilise beaucoup de ressources système ce genre de soft ?
> Je sais que sous Windows c'est un gouffre à mémoire...



et bien que neni, ça bouffe autant de ressources qu'un os x normal 
c'est pour ça que c'est tout bon


----------

